# Pigeons



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

I need some pigeons. Anyone got any or know where i can get some. The pup needs a little tuning up before I run her in another trial. Thanks


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Look at Gundog Forum.com Someone near Toledo is selling pigeons.


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

I have some breeders for sale. I will have young birds by may. The guy on gundogforum got his birds from me. All the breeders I have for sale have been raced out to 300 miles as young birds. These are very nice birds. I just have too many. $6.00 ea.


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

I have some adult birds (breeders) that I would be willing to give away for free if you come pick them up. They are located in Glouster, Ohio.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Where's Glouster?


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

Glouster is in Southeast Ohio, about 15 Miles north of Athens.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Glouster is close to the Rocky Boot store and Outlet, if you want to make a day of it.......................


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

pm sent, awaiting reply


----------

